

Oh no, am not a developer I'm more of a consultant - issaria
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/19705/is-sha1-better-than-md5-only-because-it-generates-a-hash-of-160-bits#comment32683_19710

======
issaria
I am always wondering what kind of job a consultant do?

~~~
ato42
Thanks to his remarkable knowledge of IT universe, he recommands things he
doesn't understand to people who doesn't really care.

~~~
issaria
Oh, now I understand why this guy thinks he has a superior job.

